# 6 Month Old Pregnant Goat!!! HELP!



## ktbeasleyze (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys,
I bought a 9 week old boer cross doe from a guy who was having medical issues and needed some extra money plus thin the herd. I have no idea what this little girl is crossed with but she is the traditional boer coloring but with a sand/blonde colored head. She has airplane ears and is just above my knee at 6 months. Well, when I brought her home in April, I turned her out with the does while my cousin watched. I was completely unaware my sister had turned the buck out with them earlier that morning! I got carried away in the house packing for a vacation. So the next day I left and gave him the feeding instructions for the ladies and my recently leased buck. As I am enjoying the trip my sister called to tell me how happy the buck is being turned out with the girls! I freaked out! Came back home and got the buck out of the pen....Well now its the beginning of july and I noticed the little doe has begun growing in the midsection. I have no idea what to do for her since she is soo young and little! Help me with any ideas! Sound I move her into a stall? Keep a baby moniter on her?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Just be prepared to be there to help and have a vet or two on the ready (I always call my vet to tell them I'm expecting a birthing anyhow....they tell me who to call if I need to.)

Make sure she is fed well but not overfed...I'd pamper her with every helpfull supplement I had...good minerals, some kelp, decent feed, and have on hand injecatble calcium, banamine (if mom is in pain after) bose for the kids, and a hormone to help make contractions stronger if necessary. BE sure you have penicillen ready as the chances are good you might have to assist. I would also have a well stocked kidding kit including several pairs of gloves, good lubricant and a kid puller. The more you have put together, the less chances you'll actually ahve to use it, lol...murphy's law

Your only other option is to abort the fetus. Chances are everything will go okay, just creates a higher risk...9 weeks is young...I've had/seen plenty of 6-7 month olds kid just fine, but I'd be considering the termination route too...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is she beginning to grow an udder?? what does her grily part look like/ tight or baggie?


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

We had a 5 or 6 month old get bred unfortunately too, she did okay when she gave birth, just make sure she's getting enough food.

Just reread your post and wanted to comment. I was thinking she just now got pregnant so I read your post wrong. One thing you might do is if you still have the buck, take her near him to see if she acts interested, if she does, then she might not be pregnant! #2 see if you can feel any movement in her belly like a foot kicking, and if you think she is pg, see if you can find out how large the buck was when he was born. You might want to talk to a vet too and see if there's additional vitamins/supplements you can give her as if she is pg a lot or all of her growing stuff is probably going to the baby. Fingers crossed she isn't pregnant but just growing!


----------



## ktbeasleyze (Jun 22, 2013)

Her bag hasn't dropped yet so I still have time but then again I have seen horses get bred too early and not have any colostrum for the baby..she was bred to a Boer buck. Which is what is really worrying me..


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Can you find out how big the buck was when he was born? I'm always afraid of too large of a baby for a small doe.


----------



## ktbeasleyze (Jun 22, 2013)

He was 8or 9 pounds when he was born.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are really worried, it is not too late to give her a shot of lute to abort the pregnancy. If she is really small, it may be in her best interest to do so.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I tend to agree with ptgoats45...a shot of Lute will take care of the problem...Goats usually will begin with a fatty udder as they begin to buld it....they dont always come into milk until 30 minutes before kidding but mine always have built a fat udder regardless...
she maybe just building a great rumen...a blood test will let you know either way and give a time line of gestation..Biotracking does test for I think $5..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would have her abort. Too risky on a doe that small, and at knee high, my 1month old bottle kids are a bit bigger than that already, when they were born they were smaller than my 6 inch high boot and less than 12 inches from chest to tail, so they have grown a lot. 
But that would be really hard on the doe, and could stunt her even more.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I had a 10 month odl ND give birth this year. She got pregnant at 5 months, so she was very small. She ended up having twins and needed NO help.

So, I guess my tips would be to give her lots of feed up to the 4th month. Lots. She is growing and so is her baby(ies), so she needs food for both. Also, when she gets close, be there all the time. DON'T leave her if you think she is close.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

feeding too much could grow a very large kid...I would feed her plenty of hay/alfalfa and green leaves and less grain ration...you want her to look fit not fat or thin..balance is the key..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im moving this to Goat Management since its not an emergency


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww poor baby. Things happen, nobody is perfect  Do you have pics of her rear end? I would post some if you are not 100% sure she is pregnant, maybe others can take a look at the pics and give you their opinion. 

We've never had one bred that young, so I have no experience with it. But if you think she will have complications you need to talk to a vet and make a plan either for delivery or termination. 

If you let her kid out, do you think the other does were bred about the same time as her? If so, maybe if she has more than one baby you can graft the others onto other mom's, that away she is not being dragged down by them, and has a chance to grow out well and still raise a baby.

Good Luck in your decision!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I had one get bred at 3 months one time. She did just fine. I think she will probably be ok, but I won't swear on nothing. Hope and pray. Keep us updated!


----------

